# Another awesome mount



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 22, 2012)

Just picked my drake up from Larry Stewart... Beautiful work.... I will never take a bird anywhere else.! Now I gotta go get the hen... First ga mallard drake and first true pair with the 20 ga


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 22, 2012)

Another


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 22, 2012)

Last


----------



## shotgun (Dec 22, 2012)

Larry does a great job. He'll mount my next one.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 22, 2012)

These are the first two ducks I've had mounted by him... I always loved his work.. He has done two turkeys for me that were amazing... Still gotta get my hen mallard to make the complete pair..


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 22, 2012)

love his work as well.


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Dec 22, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Updated!*

Hen


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 24, 2012)

...


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 24, 2012)

Awesome mounts Dustin...Larry is the best person IMO to take any fowl too around here


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 24, 2012)

duckyaker90 said:


> Awesome mounts Dustin...Larry is the best person IMO to take any fowl too around here



Without a doubt! My turkeys look great as well!


----------



## vrooom (Dec 24, 2012)

I can't decide if y'all are serious or not


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 24, 2012)

vrooom said:


> I can't decide if y'all are serious or not



 flip a coin


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 24, 2012)

vrooom said:


> I can't decide if y'all are serious or not



What's the problem with them? Yes I am serious Larry does amazing work...


----------



## carolinaboy (Dec 24, 2012)

look at these birds and see what you think
http://www.waterfowler.net/Artistic/


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 24, 2012)

carolinaboy said:


> look at these birds and see what you think
> http://www.waterfowler.net/Artistic/


They look good as well... Pictures never do a mount justice... My birds look great and I'm happy with them... Isn't that all that matters anyway...


----------



## carolinaboy (Dec 24, 2012)

You really cant tell bad lighting. Get a real camera and a good back ground and tack some new pics and let us see.


----------



## carolinaboy (Dec 24, 2012)

And get back a little bit too close in those pics.


----------



## vrooom (Dec 24, 2012)

Indeed it is.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 24, 2012)

I will see what I can do for y'all... Lighting in my house prolly isn't the best and those are cell phone pictures from an iphone


----------



## Mark K (Dec 24, 2012)

As long as your happy is all that matters.


----------



## BMCS (Dec 25, 2012)

*Mounts Look Good*

Good looking mounts Dustin.  I think if you had better lighting, and a professional photographer. They would look just like the ones in the link above that cost $100 more per duck.
Larry has my banded Mallard Drake I killed a couple weeks back.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 25, 2012)

I will say this and then leave this thread alone..... I have about 10 duck mounts, 1 turkey, and 2 deer from Larry.... The turkey and deer are awesome, but I have had several problems with his birds. 4 of my duck mounts by him started leaking yellow liquid out of them after about 4 months or so after picking them up. I learned quickly that comes from not fully fleshing out the bird and leaving fat and meat. Those mounts are ruined now and two of them are canvasbacks! I have a good buddy of mine that has had the same problem with two of his ducks that were mounted by Larry. Do I like Larry...Yes he is a great guy. Would I take him another duck..... NO. Larry's birds look better than most in the CSRA area but the birds you see in his show room are not what you get back. He is a commercial taxidermists and it shows in his work out of the door IMO. I know that he has the talent, I just do not think that he spends the amount of time on each bird to get all of the little details. I switched bird taxidermists about 3 years ago and the difference in quality is night and day in my opinion. That is just my .02.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Dec 25, 2012)

As far as the birds, they look great but as far as how they will hold up in the future that is the million dollar question. I would advise anyone to take a bird to Mike Anderson, he mounted a few for us and I have not found a prettier mount, I'll post pic's later when I get home to show so examples


----------



## creekrocket (Dec 25, 2012)

Birdman Studios.


----------



## Steven Farr (Dec 25, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> I will say this and then leave this thread alone..... I have about 10 duck mounts, 1 turkey, and 2 deer from Larry.... The turkey and deer are awesome, but I have had several problems with his birds. 4 of my duck mounts by him started leaking yellow liquid out of them after about 4 months or so after picking them up. I learned quickly that comes from not fully fleshing out the bird and leaving fat and meat. Those mounts are ruined now and two of them are canvasbacks! I have a good buddy of mine that has had the same problem with two of his ducks that were mounted by Larry. Do I like Larry...Yes he is a great guy. Would I take him another duck..... NO. Larry's birds look better than most in the CSRA area but the birds you see in his show room are not what you get back. He is a commercial taxidermists and it shows in his work out of the door IMO. I know that he has the talent, I just do not think that he spends the amount of time on each bird to get all of the little details. I switched bird taxidermists about 3 years ago and the difference in quality is night and day in my opinion. That is just my .02.



Never heard of Larry but you are right...you get what you pay for when it comes to taxidermy


----------



## Rich M (Dec 26, 2012)

I had 18 ducks/geese at one point and when you find a truly exceptional taxidermist - stick with him.  If this Larry guy makes you happy - become his best friend.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 26, 2012)

We shall see... Larry is definitely known for his work on turkeys... Larry is a friend of mine and I like his work... He has done a bunch of work for us as in my family and friends .. Never had one we didn't like... Time will tell but I believe they will be just fine. If not then my mistake.. Oh well appreciate the comments guys keep um coming... I will try to get some better pictures today or the weekend for yall


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 26, 2012)

thompsonsz71 said:


> We shall see... Larry is definitely known for his work on turkeys... Larry is a friend of mine and I like his work... He has done a bunch of work for us as in my family and friends .. Never had one we didn't like... Time will tell but I believe they will be just fine. If not then my mistake.. Oh well appreciate the comments guys keep um coming... I will try to get some better pictures today or the weekend for yall



It seems to be a crap shoot. Me and a buddy started taking birds to him about 8 or 9 years ago. He has the best looking canvasback mount I have seen and it was done by Larry. Then I took him my pair and well I already told you what happened. I also have a wood duck and a hoody with the same problem. A good friend of mine has a blue bill that was ruined. I am not knocking your mount at all so don't take it the wrong way. I have not had a duck mounted by him in three years now so maybe he has changed. I took him a deer last year and this year however and I know he does a great job with his deer. I don't know what the deal is with the birds but I work too hard for my money and my ducks for the mounts to be ruined!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 26, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> It seems to be a crap shoot. Me and a buddy started taking birds to him about 8 or 9 years ago. He has the best looking canvasback mount I have seen and it was done by Larry. Then I took him my pair and well I already told you what happened. I also have a wood duck and a hoody with the same problem. A good friend of mine has a blue bill that was ruined. I am not knocking your mount at all so don't take it the wrong way. I have not had a duck mounted by him in three years now so maybe he has changed. I took him a deer last year and this year however and I know he does a great job with his deer. I don't know what the deal is with the birds but I work too hard for my money and my ducks for the mounts to be ruined!


No offense taken here sir... It maybe a crap shoot time will tell.... I wouldn't hesitate to take anything else to him ... He does a great job on deer as well I agree... Lets just hope these hold up and ill be happy! My turkey looks great after 13 years so we will have to see


----------



## Mark K (Dec 26, 2012)

Did you wring the hens neck after you shot it??


----------



## Mark K (Dec 26, 2012)

> Good looking mounts Dustin. I think if you had better lighting, and a professional photographer. They would look just like the ones in the link above that cost $100 more per duck.
> Larry has my banded Mallard Drake I killed a couple weeks back.



Apparently you have never seen his work in person. You get what you pay for. There are three people I would take a duck or turkey to, Pat Pitt, Rodney Casteel, and Shane Smith.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Dec 26, 2012)

Head doesn't look to good is what I think everyone is not telling u


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 26, 2012)

UpSouth811 said:


> Head doesn't look to good is what I think everyone is not telling u



And that's fine by me... Bird looks good to my eyes and I think he does good work... Would I do anything differently ? Nope was the birds shot up? Yes they were ... Would I recommend him? Yes ... Everybody that has seen these birds think they look great. I think they look great. That's about all that matters thanks for the opinions anyway


----------



## UpSouth811 (Dec 26, 2012)

Until u put them up against a good mount then u see night and day. If ur happy then so be it but u put it on here u gonna get our opinions. Don't want them then don't put them on here

Want some nice opinions post them here scducks.com


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 26, 2012)

UpSouth811 said:


> Until u put them up against a good mount then u see night and day. If ur happy then so be it but u put it on here u gonna get our opinions. Don't want them then don't put them on here
> 
> Want some nice opinions post them here scducks.com



If you read earlier I said thanks for the opinions...  I think he did a great job .... Maybe I'm wrong... Maybe not who knows ... He's local for me and a friend of mine...


----------



## 91xjgawes (Dec 26, 2012)

Larry does an awesome job for me... I have a GWT he mounted and it is far superb to any of my other birds. 

I think as a general rule when you have more quantity your quality suffers slightly.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 27, 2012)

Not necessarily, some guys are just great at mounting birds. Some are good. There's a big difference between good and great. I have avery good friend that mounts deer and ducks but he won't mount my ducks.  His deer are off the chain awesome, but his birds are inconsistent.  I have a great taxidermist now that will be getting all my birds. It's a long drive but it's worth it.


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Dec 28, 2012)

Not trying to hijack the thread here, but if Larry doesn't do the best, then in yalls opinion who does? I took a shoveler to south land and for what the bird was I thought it looked good(it wasn't a super mature bird)???


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Dec 28, 2012)

By the way, they look pretty good to me!


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 28, 2012)

MrDuckKiller said:


> Not trying to hijack the thread here, but if Larry doesn't do the best, then in yalls opinion who does? I took a shoveler to south land and for what the bird was I thought it looked good(it wasn't a super mature bird)???



Well to name a few.  Birdman Studios,  Shane Smith, Chris Fortner, Dana Stanford, Rodney Casteel.  

Check out their work, there is a difference in bird taxidermists.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Dec 28, 2012)

Backwoods Waterfowl and Mike Anderson in Thomson Ga both do a great job


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 29, 2012)

Shane swing by the house and check em out... Pics don't do them justice


----------

